# No running the dogs today



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like we got 10 inches of rain overnight at my house with more falling. A good many of the creeks and bayous are out of there banks. My sister's house flooded, and high water rescues going on a couple miles from me. Me and the dogs are high and dry, and staying home today.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

TR the ark is still on the trailer and is yours if you need it. :

RT


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think a ark could have been of use in the area today. A lot of animals having to be moved to higher ground, including about 50 horse not far from me.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The pictures on the news are looking beyond serious. Stay safe!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For most of us life goes back to normal by the next day, or two. We just normally have more warning before these types of floods, and with it happening so quickly overnight it caught more people off guard, and less time to move animals to higher ground.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did make a phone call to check on my favorite field to run the dogs, that holds quail. Was told water was chest high in that area. It might take a few years for the quail to rebound, if we are lucky.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's really too bad about the quail. The numbers have been lower in general, right? 

Looks like a much nicer day today. I'm hanging out at Bush right now waiting for my next flight. The cashier at the food place I went to said yesterday was insane at the airport with all the cancelled flights.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The numbers have been on the rise. Some places in Texas had there best year since the 80s.
No rain in the area so far today, has made it a lot better for some areas. In other areas the creeks continue to rise and flood new areas. 
This is my sisters house. The water had went down 2-3 feet this morning, but by this evening it was rising again.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my home town, Kendal, took an absolute battering last December from Storm Desmond. The clean-up operation is still ongoing and will be for several months. We had the highest ever rainfall recorded over a 24 and 48 hour period for the UK ever 
We were quite lucky, all we lost was our caravan, (luckily it was insured)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You know we have had to much rain when you see this.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

HOLY! Looks like they are having a vote to see which two get to go on the ark! 

Glad you are safe!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

In Northern California, they are discussing lifting water restrictions for the first time in years!
Not so much in Southern California.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm starting to think my part of Texas is hogging the rain fall. Wish we were able to share with the areas that need rain.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I'm starting to think my part of Texas is hogging the rain fall. Wish we were able to share with the areas that need rain.


We could very much use some rain up here! Southern Ontario is very dry, but not as bad as Northern Ontario, which has 11 forest fires burning. Fire bans are in place in many areas, and risk is high for most others. It seems these extremes are becoming the norm in our weather patterns. 

Yesterday we took Aspen for a "run" on our property. The running didn't last long with temps soaring to 36C. Play was moved to the creek instead of the trails. Temps this high are not common at all here in May (I believe the norm is around 22C). 

Stay safe, humans and pups, whatever crazy weather your dealing with. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the front gate to a nature park, right down the street from me. I think the creek went 15 feet over flood stage before it started to slowly receded. The water is normal a good half mile from the park entrance.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, that is a lot of water by anywhere's standards, but especially in Texas! 

Hopefully the weather levels out soon. Dryer weather for you, and slightly damper and cooler temps up here.


----------

